# is your baby over 7 lbs?



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i see a lot of people here have tiny maltese...lola is 10 months old (almost) and weight about 7 1/2 lbs and is 11 inches long from base of neck to tail! she is still so small, but not so tiny that you step on her! she is the perfect size...







she is quite long tho (11 inches) and only 9 inches tall! anyone else her have a beautiful baby like mine?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee is 7lbs. She is also longer than she is tall probably by about 2 inches.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

nemo is a whopping 10 pds..He is 9 months. I hope he stays at this weight. I stopped
free-feeding so it was all my fault. I now feed twice a day in the morning and five oclock..


Andrea~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

When Bucky got neutered at 7 months, he weighed 7 1/2 lbs. then. I do not know if he has gained since that time but I imagine he has gained at least a few oz. as it has been almost 2 months. When we bought him, he was so tiny 2 lbs. 3 oz. The breeder said she estimated he would probably be around 5 lbs., the vet predicted 6. I will love him no matter how big he gets, but I do hope he is finished growing!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty is between 10 and 11 lbs. I wouldn't want him much smaller--maybe around 7-8 lbs.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi All,
Well, let's see...Pacino was less then a pound when we got im at 10 weeks old. When he was 16 weeks he was 1.2 pounds. When he was 5 months old he was 3 pounds and now at 11 and a half months old he is just barely 8 pounds. The vet could not believe his weight as he is not big, definitely not fat and certainly doesn't look or feel 8 pounds. The vet did also say that he isn't gonna get any bigger and he actually thought he was about 6 pounds until they tried to weigh him. LOL, yes, he is a squirmy little guy.....

Yes, I love him just the way he is, his height and his length are the same the last time I checked although I don't recall what that is right now. To look at him he looks so small, I guess looks are deceiving!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie is a scrumptious and perfect 8.6 pounds.







According to her vet, she is perfectly proportioned.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup is just as long as lola, but she varies anywhere between 8.5 and 10lbs. she's at a healthy 9.4 right now. she's long, but she's cute!!!! i dont think i'd want her much smaller. for her adventurous personality, it might be dangerous, LOL. she likes rough housing and playing with my friend's newfs, so if she were smaller, i would be a nervous wreck.









lola is just perfect









ann marie and the "just like a bag of skittles (that's for kita!), we're all alike, but different too!" buttercup


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

The Boom weighs over twice that.. He's 15 pounds!

But I wouldnt have him any other way


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink weighs between 9-10 pounds. I like him sturdy.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Chloe is a runt. She's only 5 lbs.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

<span style="color:#cc66cc">*My Bella is going to be 9 months old tomorrow. She weighs 8 pounds and is roughly 11 inches from her neck to the base of her tail. I can't believe she was only 2 pounds when we got her. They just grow sooo fast.







*</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is 2 yrs old and about 7.5 lbs. He is perfect!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 9lbs 6oz. Not sure what her measurements are though.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball will be 4 on May 17 and he weighs 12 lbs. Wouldn't have him any other way - he loves to play "big dog" and loves to rough house!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is 7 lbs. 1 oz.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I think Puddy came out of the womb at over 7 pounds! He's big boned (or husky or festively plump, take your pick!) like the rest of his family! He's a very manly 10 pounds and thinks he looks quite studly in his junior fishnet speedo's in the summer!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie is about 7 lbs or slightly more. I just love her size







My yorkie years ago was a tiny one only 5 1/2 lbs.







Both sizes are great


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Baxter is long and lean at 12 lbs. Wally is short and fluffy at 12 lbs. It's funny Baxter can eat anything and be thin, poor Wally..........he must diet. I must say though, they get around and up and down very easily being bigger. I would worry about a little one jumping the way mine do. Like the others, I wouldn't have them any other way! ('cept maybe poor Wally to not be so "fluffy!")


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am pleasantly shocked. I thought Frosty was the biggest dog on the forum!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is currently a whooping 5 lbs 11 oz!!! He has gained a little weight since I last visited the SM!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi is usually around 7.3 lbs. He's long like Lola at 11 inches from base of neck to tail, his shoulders are about 8.5-9 inches. He's in a short puppy cut right now and his legs look so skinny!!

I worry about him playing around with my parents Lhasa's, who are about 15+ pounds! But he's definitely the bully out of the three of them and always pounces on them and they're on the floor, giving into his ferocious growl! lol I certainly am thankful he's too chicken to jump up and down on the couch, I don't think I'd have a moment's rest if he did that!!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> Codi is usually around 7.3 lbs. He's long like Lola at 11 inches from base of neck to tail, his shoulders are about 8.5-9 inches. He's in a short puppy cut right now and his legs look so skinny!!
> 
> I worry about him playing around with my parents Lhasa's, who are about 15+ pounds! But he's definitely the bully out of the three of them and always pounces on them and they're on the floor, giving into his ferocious growl! lol I certainly am thankful he's too chicken to jump up and down on the couch, I don't think I'd have a moment's rest if he did that!![/B]



wow our dogs are exactly the same measurements and weight! weird!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I sure wish some of you would send that extra weight my way for little Pocket. He is ten weeks old today, and has finally reached a pound. I've become so attached to him that I don't think I can part with him, and with Secret going to my handler for show, he has a special place in my heart. I'm ready for him to go from my "Pocket Rocket" to a real sized dog.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I am pleasantly shocked. I thought Frosty was the biggest dog on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dee, Im the same! I thought Chloe was the biggest!

She is 10 years of age and weighs 10 lbs so I guess she is ok, considering her age.


Dede and Chloe from down under


~yeah well now you can stop saying Im 'porky' ~ Chloe


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

When Chloe is eating really well she is closer to 8 lbs. I have always enjoyed her size. I feel she is a very safe and healthy size. I wouldn't have her any other way.

My Yorkie is 5 lbs and she is more fragile. In fact I wish she would gain another pound.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is 11 lbs . I think he is 13" long from neck to tail. maybe 12"


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">Cooper was 7 lbs from 10 months till the age of 2 yrs. Then he gained a lb from lack of exercise(my fault







)....weighing in at 8.2 lbs. It was clearly 'fat' as he had a nice fat roll on his neck and by his lil tail..







Once Gracie came into the picture he gained even more weight because he was eating her puppy food







. So now that she is off of the puppy food, we are now working on getting him back into shape.







</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am pleasantly shocked. I thought Frosty was the biggest dog on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










My Big Butt Henry is 13-pounds, and Old Daisy Girl is 15-pounds


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is just a little over 8 pounds, but she should weigh 7.5 pounds so we are working on that.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Maggie is our "Super Gulp" at 9#2 oz. and she is an amazing and beautiful little girl. She is completely perfect in size as far as we are concerned. She is 11" X 11" (approx.) and has the biggest beautiful eyes in the world!

Molly is our baby. She will be 5 months this week and she weighs in about 3#8oz. (I'm guessing as her last vet visit was two weeks ago and she was 3.6 but she has been gaining 1 oz. a week as a rule). Who can guess what she'll weigh at a year? If she continues to grow slowly, she will probably be around 5 pounds but if she takes a growing spurt, she could be a 7 or 8 pounder, too, I guess (not likely, though). She was 2.7oz. at 12 weeks so if you use the rule of thumb (double at 12 weeks), she should be about 5 1/2#. Whatever size she becomes, we won't love her more or less. She, too, is perfect in our eyes.

They are ALL WONDERFUL...TINY ONES AND BIG ONES...each with their own special unique personalities, looks and habits. I wouldn't trade mine for the world and I bet none of you would either! Aren't we the lucky ones?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster is 6.9 lbs-11 inches long, Sweetpea is 7.9 lbs-9 inches long. She needs to lose alittle she is a chunky monkey. My husband gives her to many treats, I've told him to please stop. When we rescued her she was 4 lbs and skin and bones. She eats her food very fast and then tries to eat Busters


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I looked back on Mugsy's growth.
2.8 at 12 weeks
3.6 at 15 weeks
5.8 at 6 months
and Now at 2 years he is 6.8
It's funny that he seems to think he's 60.8!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not unusual for little girls to be a bit longer bodied than tall. The reasoning behind this is nature's 
way of making more room for babies. Anyway, certainly nothing that detracts from the sweetness
of the maltese.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> It's not unusual for little girls to be a bit longer bodied than tall. The reasoning behind this is nature's
> way of making more room for babies. Anyway, certainly nothing that detracts from the sweetness
> of the maltese.[/B]




Oh thats very interesting and it makes sense if ya think about it. I wonder if that has anything to do with making it more difficult to find a female that is square enough to show?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I sure wish some of you would send that extra weight my way for little Pocket. He is ten weeks old today, and has finally reached a pound. I've become so attached to him that I don't think I can part with him, and with Secret going to my handler for show, he has a special place in my heart. I'm ready for him to go from my "Pocket Rocket" to a real sized dog.[/B]


HappyB, Miko would be happy to donate some weight to your little Pocket. Miko has at least a pound to spare!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=187951
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olga, I would like to give him some of my extra weight too.







He has now gained to 1.125, and his hair is 2 1/2 inches long so he really looks bigger than he really is. I'm already planning to take him to my daughter's wedding in Austin in a few weeks, as I can't leave him with a sitter. I had thought of taking the motorhome and the whole group, but my neighbor is going to come in to care for the others so I can fly. 

I have two girls who are under four pounds. I think it is interesting that both these girls also came from average size parents, as did Pocket. In fact, Dee Dee, who is 3 3/4 pounds at four years of age came from a six pound mom. Liz just turned a year old, and she is a skinny three pounds. I'm hopeful she will put on some weight and get up to four as she gets older. I got frustrated and gave her a hair cut when she quit growing.

I have my quota of little pets. I really prefer my pups to mature to five to six pounds. Secret ended up at 4 1/2 pounds, which is a good size for a male for show.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=187733
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doh!! I thought Harley was the biggest boy here! Can we take 2nd place for 5.9 kgs - which is (according to www.onlineconversion.com) 12.78 pounds!! ??


----------



## my~baby~boyz (May 15, 2006)

Okay ~ I definitely have one of the BIGGEST ~ my Blaze is a whooping 15 lbs!!! My Cole is 6 pounds! 

Blaze was our first malt ~ and I now know that his breeder was not a very good one. All the warning signs were there but I didn't do my research before hand ~ didn't ask questions (didn't really know the questions to ask) and we took one look at the tiny 2 lb. white bundle and fell in love. When we decided on another malt ~ I did my research ~ asked the right questions and it shows. 

Now Blaze may not fit every Breed Standard ~ BUT ~ he's a wonderful part of our family and we wouldn't change one thing about him!!! He's our "Big Guy" ~ and according to our standards he's perfect!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

hrm.. looks like Boom may be the biggest here


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> ....according to our standards he's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























and isnt that how we all just feel? that's just the perfect way to say it









according to MY standards... i have the perfect buttercup









ann marie and the "i've got a pretty good momster too...i'll keep her!" buttercup


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker is 1 year old and weighs in at 5.6 lbs.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley is just over 9 pounds he's closing in on 8 months old. He's not cubby, but a big boy, he is square at 11" X 11". The Vet said he may gain a few more ounces before his full growth but he doesn't expect him to grow much more. Like other's here with bigger malts, we are thrilled with his size, especially since he loves to wrestle with us we don't have to be so worried about him. 

My daughter and I admit to dreaming of a smaller female maltese that we can dress up, carry in purses and put bows on, but as far as a family pet Riley "FITS" perfectly.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe is quite compact and weighs 4 l/2 lbs. Bella weighs 5 lbs, and is a bit longer and taller.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy is almost 16 months and she weighs almost 9 lbs. I think she's the perfect size. She's the rough house version my hubby says.







Toby on the other hand is now 5 lbs at almost 10 months.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy is overweight!







We're working on it!

The most she has weighed is 9-2, but she should lose at least 2 pounds. She is fat!!

She eats reduced fat food, but doesn't/can't get enough exercise. She has lost a few ounces since she started on Prozac. Like I say, we're working on it!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I think I have everyone beat. My Jack is almost 19 pounds. The breeder said he would be 7 or 8. And my Jill is about 6 pounds. Jack is a momma's boy and Jill is Miss Independent.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't think Lucy will hit 7 lbs. She's 7 mos old right now and weighs 4 lbs so unless she goes through a tremendous growth spurt, I think I'll still have my little protable dog! The breeder guesstimated she's be about 5lb, if that. Her sire was 5 and 1/2 lbs and her dam was 6 lbs so she could definitely hit a growth spurt! I wouldn't mind her getting bigger, as people have said, it's easier to rough house with them larger!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie is 13-14 pounds. When we got her we thought maybe a Maltese/Bichon mix ( she was clipped so short hard to tell by coat) she may be a mix or simply a badly bred Maltese. As her coat came in it seems more like a Maltese. 
I was told that in the South (where Naddie came from) many unscrupulous breeders like to breed some ' larger girls' so they're more apt to have larger litters. Naddie was not spayed when she was turned in and good chance she had a litter already.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugar is 8 lbs. but very well proportioned. I would be afraid for her to be much smaller because she likes to walk beside me at the ballgames. I would be afraid the kids would smush her if she were tiny. Chloe is 6 lbs. and Kirby is 5 lbs. 

I am still holding out for that perfect home for Kirby.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is 7 lbs. 14 ozs. as of last night. I can remember when she was about 11 weeks old and she only weighed 24 ozs. She was the runt of the litter.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

My Micka Mouse is 9 months old and weighs a whopping 10.8 pounds. He still will probably gain maybe half a 

pound to a full pound or so. But i do think his hair adds a couple ounces lol. I like him this size, at first I 

wanted a teeny tiny one, but I am so glad I found a big boy. When i saw him at 6 months and 8 pounds, I 

had to have him. I like not worrying so much about stepping on him or anything like that, and he can get up 

the stairs by himself. 

Perhaps my next one will be a small one. If i ever have the $$$ to buy one from a breeder this time.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> nemo is a whopping 10 pds..He is 9 months. I hope he stays at this weight. I stopped
> free-feeding so it was all my fault. I now feed twice a day in the morning and five oclock..
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


That's what I'm going to have to start doing to Daisy. Since we got her fixed she's gained weight. She's now 9 lbs 6 oz. She' s not very chubby, but I want to stop it before it becomes a problem.


----------

